# πιντιέφ, πιντιέφι, πεντέφι



## nickel (May 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Έτσι αλλάζει η γλώσσα και γίνεται αγνώριστη. Αντί για τα αγγλικά αρχικά PDF (Portable Document Format), που περιγράφει πρότυπο (ή μορφότυπο, όπως θα έλεγε η ΕΛΕΤΟ), και κατ' επέκταση αρχείο που έχει δημιουργηθεί με αυτό το πρότυπο, γράφουμε τη λέξη όπως την προφέρουμε (τη μεταγραμματίζουμε), με τον τόνο στη λήγουσα. Στο επόμενο βήμα τής προσθέτουμε μια ελληνική κατάληξη (εδώ ταιριάζει από το _πιντιέφ_ να περάσουμε στο _πιντιέφι_) και έτσι θα μπορούμε να έχουμε και διακριτό πληθυντικό, _πιντιέφια_. Στο αμέσως επόμενο βήμα έρχεται η παραφθορά: με την επιρροή της λάγνας Ανατολής με τα ντέφια και τα σεντέφια, να και το *πεντέφι* και τα *πεντέφια*.

Και καλά που υπάρχει και το διαδίκτυο και ξέρουμε πώς ξεκίνησαν αυτά, για να μην πω και _ποιος_ τα ξεκινάει, ώστε να μην απορούν οι μακρινοί μας απόγονοι. Πεντέφι, πεντέφι; Τι στον μάργαρο είν' αυτό;

Αυτό είναι εύκολο. Ας δούμε όμως κι άλλους σαραντακισμούς. Τι είναι το ραμόνι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2011)

Εκτός από τη λάγνα (και πάντα καθ' ημάς) Ανατολή, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πε-ντε-εφ (από όπου πεντέφι) προφέρουν το pdf και όσοι δεν έχουν πρώτη ξένη γλώσσα τους τα αγγλικά αλλά π.χ. τα γαλλικά ή τα γερμανικά. Αλλά και το ισπανικό πε-ντε-έφε, και το ιταλικό πε-ντι-έφε, πεντέφια δεν θα γίνουν κι αυτά;


----------



## sarant (May 5, 2011)

Ακριβώς, υπάρχουν και οι γερμανογαλλομαθείς!

Άσε που το πιντιέφι είναι φοβερά κακόηχο (αυτό το "ντιέ" πληγώνει τ' αυτιά) όπως άλλωστε και το γιουτιουμπάκι στο οποίο επιμένει ο συνονόματος, ενώ κατ' εμέ η μόνη λογική λύση είναι "γιουτουμπάκι", πολύ περισσότερο που τουμπ προφέρεται και από πολλούς άγγλους. Άλλωστε και το μουσικό όργανο τούμπα το λέμε.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2011)

Κι εσείς μού έχετε κάνει Λιούις όλους τους Λούις!

:)


----------



## pidyo (May 5, 2011)

Ομολογώ κι εγώ ότι χρησιμοποιώ τον σαραντακισμό πεντέφι όχι όμως τόσο στον κανονικό του τύπο, όσο στον υποκοριστικό: πεντεφάκι.


----------



## Earion (Sep 24, 2014)

daeman said:


> Κι άλλο ένα λίνκι, προς ένα πεντέφι (pdf) που περιέχει το _παντέφι_.



Πεντέφι ή πιντιέφι; Δεν πρέπει κάποτε να κάτσει η μπίλια;

Γκουγκλίζοντας βρίσκω και το ένα και το άλλο. Μετρήστε εσείς που έχετε τις δεξιότητες (αφαιρώντας τα Λεξιλογ-ικής ή Σαραντάκειας προέλευσης για να είναι αμερόληπτο το αποτέλεσμα).


Από τον Οβολώνα για το *παντέφι*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2014)

Earion said:


> Πεντέφι ή πιντιέφι; Δεν πρέπει κάποτε να κάτσει η μπίλια;
> 
> Γκουγκλίζοντας βρίσκω και το ένα και το άλλο. Μετρήστε εσείς που έχετε τις δεξιότητες (αφαιρώντας τα Λεξιλογ-ικής ή Σαραντάκειας προέλευσης για να είναι αμερόληπτο το αποτέλεσμα).



_Πεντέφι_ λένε μόνο οι σαραντακιστές, *μάλλον*. Εγώ μετράω μόλις 5 ξεχωριστά _πεντέφια_ που δεν είναι του ίδιου του Σαραντάκου και τρία απ' αυτά είναι με υπογραφή θαμώνων του Νίκου (εξαιρείται το αντίστοιχο νήμα της Λεξιλογίας). Το σύνολο των μοναδικών ευρημάτων είναι 31 (αυτά από το ακριβές link που παραθέτεις).

Προσωπικά το ακούω μόνο ως πιντιέφ στον προφορικό λόγο.


----------



## Earion (Sep 24, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ. Κι εγώ, αγγλομαθημένος, το λέω _πιντιέφι_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Earion said:


> Πεντέφι ή πιντιέφι; Δεν πρέπει κάποτε να κάτσει η μπίλια;
> 
> Γκουγκλίζοντας βρίσκω και το ένα και το άλλο. Μετρήστε εσείς που έχετε τις δεξιότητες (αφαιρώντας τα Λεξιλογ-ικής ή Σαραντάκειας προέλευσης για να είναι αμερόληπτο το αποτέλεσμα).



Εγώ _πιντιέφι _το λέω (ή όταν με πιάνουν τα συντηρητικά μου, σπανίως, _πιντιέφ_), αλλά εδώ προείχε το λογοπαίγνιο, όπως καταλαβαίνεις.

Τα κοίταξα ένα προς ένα τα ευρήματα για _πεντέφι _και _πιντιέφι _(κλεισμένα σε εισαγωγικά, εννοείται): 

Από τα 341 για _πεντέφι_, εκτός σαραντάκειας και λεξιλογιακής προέλευσης (και πέριξ, από θαμώνες του Σαραντάκειου δηλαδή), δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα ανεξάρτητο μεμονωμένο. 

Από τα 84 ευρήματα για _πιντιέφι _(εξαιρώντας πάλι όσα βρίσκονται στη Λεξιλογία και στο Σαραντάκειο —και μερικά που προφανώς δεν αναφέρονται σε κείμενο αλλά σε κάτι ποδηλατικό που ιδέα δεν έχω τι είναι), βρίσκω 9 έγκυρα.

Και στιχοπλέξιμο (_επίθ._ το δυνάμενο να στιχοπλεχθεί):

Τα μάτια μου παλεύουνε πάνω στο πιντιέφι
και όσο και να προσπαθώ δεν μου 'ρχεται το κέφι.

Edit: Helle, προφανώς δεν εμφάνισες τα παρόμοια στον γκούγκλη, γι' αυτό σου βγαίνουν 31 τα ευρήματα για _πεντέφι_. 
Τόσα έβλεπα κι εγώ στην αρχή, αλλά μετά είπα να το σκαλίσω και λίγο βαθύτερα, μια που καταπιάστηκα (πριν δω ότι ασχολήθηκες κι εσύ).


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2014)

daeman said:


> Τα μάτια μου παλεύουνε πάνω στο πιντιέφι
> και όσο και να προσπαθώ δεν μου 'ρχεται το κέφι.




Daeman, μόλις έγραψες την πρώτη στροφή του εθνικού ύμνου μου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2014)

SBE said:


> Daeman, μόλις έγραψες την πρώτη στροφή του εθνικού ύμνου μου.



Κι εμένα μ' άρεσε, δεν την έγραψα εγώ όμως. Κοίτα το λίνκι που έχω στο _στιχοπλέξιμο _παραπάνω, να διαβάσεις και τον υπόλοιπο: www.forums.gr/showthread.php?14214-%CC%F0%EF%F5%F7%F4%DF%F3%E1%F4%E5/page450#.VCMpyRITvcu

Και κάτι άλλο που θυμήθηκα υπέρ του _πιντιεφιού_: μια μικρή διευκόλυνση για τους μελλοντικούς ετυμολόγους, μήπως παντώσει κι αυτό σαν το _παντέφι_ κι αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν για peu d'oeuf.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2014)

daeman said:


> Edit: Helle, προφανώς δεν εμφάνισες τα παρόμοια στον γκούγκλη, γι' αυτό σου βγαίνουν 31 τα ευρήματα για _πεντέφι_.
> Τόσα έβλεπα κι εγώ στην αρχή, αλλά μετά είπα να το σκαλίσω και λίγο βαθύτερα, μια που καταπιάστηκα (πριν δω ότι ασχολήθηκες κι εσύ).



Συνήθως αυτό κάνω γιατί ο γκούγκλης φιλτράρει τις επαναλήψεις. Άσε που είναι πιο βολικό.

Ο Νίκος, παρεμπιπτόντως μάλλον λέει ότι το πιντιέφι ηχεί άσχημα γιατί ενδέχεται να μπαίνει στην μέση και συνίζηση. Ας με διορθώσει αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

Εγώ έχω υιοθετήσει το γαλλοπρεπές _πεντέφι_ επειδή είναι απλό και κλίνεται εύκολα. 

Απ' το πολύ το διάβασμα σε τούτο το πεντέφι
ζαλίστηκε η σκέψη μου και έχω γίνει ντέφι.

(Ναι, διορθώνω βιβλίο σε PDF...)


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2014)

Έτσι. Και στον αρχικό ύμνο του Δαεμάνου, το πεντέφι βολεύεται αν γίνει : απάνω στο πεντέφι.
(Υπάρχουν και τα Πέντε Φι, αλλά είναι όνομα ταβέρνας).


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αντί για τα αγγλικά αρχικά PDF (Portable Document Format), που περιγράφει πρότυπο (ή μορφότυπο, όπως θα έλεγε η ΕΛΕΤΟ), και κατ' επέκταση αρχείο που έχει δημιουργηθεί με αυτό το πρότυπο, γράφουμε τη λέξη [...]



Να δούμε και την πλήρη απόδοση που προτείνουν διάφοροι: Η ΕΛΕΤΟ προτείνει την πλήρη απόδοση «(αρχείο σε) φορητό μορφότυπο εγγράφου», αλλά κάποιοι θα προτιμούσαν το «(αρχείο σε) μορφότυπο φορητού εγγράφου». Στη Βικιπαίδεια: *φορμά φορητού εγγράφου*, ενώ στη γαλλική σελίδα βρίσκω: «format de document multiplateforme».


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Document_Format


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2014)

Εγώ _φορμά_ και _μορφότυπος_ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχουν με ελληνικά της πληροφορικής. Τύπος αρχείου είναι. Πέραν τούτου διαφωνώ με το _φορητός_ που στα ελληνικά δεν έχει καταφέρει να αποκτήσει την έννοια που έχει το _portable_ στην πληροφορική. Εμείς το _φορητός_ το χρησιμοποιούμε για αντικείμενα, όχι για πακέτα πληροφοριών και φυσικά όχι με την έννοια της αποδέσμευσης του πακέτου από το λογισμικό και υλικό που το αξιοποιεί. Αν λέγαμε _φορητό αρχείο_ θα αντιλαμβάνονταν όλοι ένα αρχείο που μπορεί να μετακινηθεί, όχι ένα αρχείο που η ανάγνωσή του δεν εξαρτάται από το μηχάνημα που το τρέχει.

Αν θέλαμε ντε και καλά ανάλυση των αρχικών, εγώ θα πρότεινα το "τύπος αυτόνομου εγγράφου".


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

Δεν σου αρέσει το γαλλικό _multiplateforme_ που έβαλα; Για το _multiplatform_ (στα αγγλικά) έχουμε _πολυπλατφορμικός_ και, αν πας με το _πλατύβαθρο_ της ΕΛΕΤΟ, _πολυπλατυβαθρικός_ και _πολυβαθρικός_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2014)

πιντιέφ (ασυνιζ.)
όπως αρχισέφ
μόνο


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2014)

sarant said:


> ...
> Άσε που το πιντιέφι είναι φοβερά κακόηχο (αυτό το "ντιέ" πληγώνει τ' αυτιά) ...



Oh mon Dieu! Mon Dieu, Didier! :scared: 

Κακόηχο είναι το ντιε για γαλλομαθημένους;
Ε, ναι, δε λέω πως εδώ μας έχει γητεμένους,
πως το αυτί μας λαχταρά ήχους ξενοφερμένους.
Δεν το 'χομε περί πολλού, μα ακούμε από τσι ξένους.

Ανασκαλεύγω λεξικά, ψάχνω και δεν το βρίσκω
μόνο σε σύνθετα με αντί την κεφαλή βαρίσκω
—αντιαυτό, αντικειονέ, αντί τούτο και τ' άλλο,
νισάφι, τόση αντίθεση! μα δεν έχομε κι άλλο.
Μια στάλα αντιερωτικά μού φαίνουνται και μένα.
Και δυο τρεις λέξεις μοναχά που ήρθαν απ' τα ξένα:

Ραντιέρηδες; Κακόηχους τς έχω λογαριασμένους
από το τζόγο πλούτισαν, μας έχουνε γραμμένους.
Μα η παντιέρα, από παλιά που 'χομε τιμημένη,
που σήκωσαν πολλοί τρανοί, καλοί και διαλεγμένοι;
Κι ας ήτανε και μερικοί τελείως βαρεμένοι
τρελοπαντιέρα υψώνανε, πόβεροι φαντασμένοι.

Και ντε και ντιε —κι ανφάς προφίλ του Ντεπαρντιέ η φάτσα—
ακούμε, συνηθίζομε κι όσα διστάζει η ράτσα
από παλιά να τα δεχτεί. Τη σήμερον ημέρα
ένα χωριό γινόμαστε, μας έρχουντ' από πέρα
ήχοι κι εικόνες ξενικές, συνήθειες άλλων τόπων.
Μακάρι να 'χομε πολλά· γλιτώνομε τον κόπον
να προβληματιζόμαστε _καί_ κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπον.
Mονάχα σε καλό να βγει στη σκέψη των ανθρώπων.

Πάω ν' αλλάξω δισκάκια στη σιντιέρα. Πολύ μούλτι κούλτι μού βγήκανε αυτά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν σου αρέσει το γαλλικό _multiplateforme_ που έβαλα; Για το _multiplatform_ (στα αγγλικά) έχουμε _πολυπλατφορμικός_ και, αν πας με το _πλατύβαθρο_ της ΕΛΕΤΟ, _πολυπλατυβαθρικός_ και _πολυβαθρικός_.



Ψάχνω να βρω πού έβαλες το χαμογελάκι.


----------



## Themis (Sep 26, 2014)

Απορώ που δεν έχετε ακόμα αναφέρει το ελληνόλουστο και συμβατό με τον τύμβο της Αμφίπολης _πιδιέφ._


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2014)

...


Themis said:


> Απορώ που δεν έχετε ακόμα αναφέρει το ελληνόλουστο και συμβατό με τον τύμβο της Αμφίπολης _πιδιέφ._


Θέμης έφα πηδιέφα πιδιέφα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2014)

Themis said:


> Απορώ που δεν έχετε ακόμα αναφέρει το ελληνόλουστο και συμβατό με τον τύμβο της Αμφίπολης _πιδιέφ._



Αυτό κι αν κινδυνεύει από συνίζηση...


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2020)




----------

